# baby shower



## aquagirl

Algo que siempre quise saber...

¿Cómo se dice "baby shower" en español?  Me parece que se dice "baby shower," mismo como inglés.

(Baby shower es una fiesta que se da para una mujer embarazada, con regalos tal como baberos, pañales, y también repleto con jueguitos que a nadie le gusta...).

Por favor, corríjanme las equivocaciones.


----------



## tia_tula

Yo diría que, en España por lo menos, no tiene nombre porque simplemente no se hace... , ¡así que puedes llamarlo como quieras!


----------



## tia_tula

aquagirl said:
			
		

> algo que siEmpre *quise* saber...
> 
> *¿cómo* se dice "baby shower" en español?  Me parece que se dice "baby shower," *igual que en *inglés.
> 
> (baby shower es una fiesta que se da para una mujer embarazada, con regalos *tales* como baberos, pañales, y también repleto *de juguetitos* que a nadie le gusta....)
> 
> Por favor *corríjanme* las equivocaciones



No sé si quieres decir juguetito (de juguete) o jueguecito (de juego).

Que a nadie le gusta (la fiesta).
Que a nadie le gusta*n* (los jueguecitos o juguetitos).


----------



## JackieNuca

aquagirl said:
			
		

> algo que siEmpre *quise/he querido *saber...
> 
> *¿*c*ó*mo se dice "baby shower" en español?  Me parece que se dice "baby shower," *igual que en* inglés.
> 
> (baby shower es una fiesta que se *le *da *a *una mujer embarazada, con regalos tal*es* como baberos, pañales, y también repleto *de juguetitos* que a nadie le gusta*n*....)
> 
> Por favor corr*í*j*a*nme las equivocaciones


 

Y como dice tia tula, creo que, por lo menos en España, no tiene traducción porque no se hace.


----------



## Borderer

JackieNuca said:
			
		

> Y como dice tia tula, creo que, por lo menos en España, no tiene traducción porque no se hace.


 
Tampoco en el Reino Unido..., (ni wedding shower, etc.).


----------



## tia_tula

JackieNuca (¡ay, qué recuerdos!), ¿nuestra corrección es casi un calco, eh?
Pero hay una cosita en la que discrepo:
Aunque yo lo hubiera dicho de otra manera (celebrar una fiesta en honor a una persona, p. ej.), creo que *dar una fiesta para* alguien también está bien.
Yo no diría dar*le* una fiesta a alguien..., lo que *le das* más bien es un regalo, ¿no?


----------



## tonyray

Hola,

No creo que esta costumbre tenga traduccion ya que es una tradicion norteamericana..., en algunas zonas de México han adoptado la costumbre pero lo llaman simplemente "baby shower".  Tal vez una posible traducción sería "fiesta prenatal", pero ha de sonar rarísimo a los nativos. No sé...


----------



## JackieNuca

tia_tula said:
			
		

> JackieNuca (hay que recuerdos!) nuestra corrección es casi un calco, eh?
> pero hay una cosita en la que discrepo:
> aunque yo lo hubiera dicho de otra manera (celebrar una fiesta en honor a una persona...p. ej)
> creo que *dar una fiesta para* alguien también está bien.
> yo no diría dar*le* una fiesta a alguien... lo que *le das* más bien es un regalo, ¿no?


 Jeje, sí, la verdad que la corrección ha sido casi la misma.
Pues ahora me haces dudar, pero la frase "es una fiesta que se da para una mujer embarazada" me suena un poco rara.
Y en vez de "dar una fiesta para alguien" yo más bien diría "dar una fiesta *a *alguien". Pero la verdad que son detalles bastante pequeños y en los que casi ni me fijo, así que puedo estar equivocado 

Espero que ayude 

*EDIT: *Se me olvidó comentar la última línea 
Yo el dar*le* una fiesta a alguien lo utilizo en el sentido de *prepararle, organizarle* una fiesta alguien. Si está bien o mal empleado ya no lo sé. Eso se lo dejo a los lingüistas  jejeje


----------



## aquagirl

Gracias por las correciones.  Estoy feliz de que haya empezado una discusión con mi "thread."  

Y sobre esto de "baby shower," menos mal que ustedes no tengan que asistir...


----------



## loladamore

En México es bastante común hablar de un *baby shower*. Incluso he oido *baby* (pronunciado _beibi_) a secas. Sí es un calco, pero sí se usa, por lo menos en México, guste o no nos guste.
saludos


----------



## birddogg4444

Yo trabajo en un lugar donde vendemos cosas para fiestas y escucho que le dicen no mas "baby shower" en espanol.  Saludos.


----------



## Eugin

aquagirl said:
			
		

> Gracias por las correciones. Estoy feliz de que haya empezado una discusión con mi "thread."
> 
> Y sobre esto de "baby shower," menos mal que ustedes no tengan que asistir...


 
Hola Aqua!!
In Argentina we don`t have that kind of "party for the baby" either. I have been to one of those in Australia, though, and it was quite amusing, I had a great time there!! 

In Argentina we give presents to the baby once he/she is born.... but not before!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## alsi

Hola

¿Alguien sabe de dónde viene la expresión "baby shower"?

Saludos


----------



## Borderer

Perhaps it's because you shower the person with gifts?


----------



## alsi

Yup...  Shower (US) => fiesta

I had thought about it, but also though I was wrong...

Thanks!


----------



## Soy Yo

Well, the gifts are given to the mother to help her get started with the new baby.   Gifts can include toys, sonajeras, ropa, lo que sea.  (The mother has to write the thank-you notes ... not the baby.)


----------



## PaoPao

Aqui en Perú también usamos "Baby Shower", creo que no hay traducción.


----------



## Angeles2

bueno yo casualmente tuve una clase de lenguaje de la comunicacion la cual dice que en el castellano o espanol se han adoptado diferentes frases de diferentes idiomas como lo es el ingles esto le le llama anglicismo. O sea que puedes usarla asi y no hay ningun problema pero se dice igual que en ingles porque es una palabra en ingles.


----------



## Chaf

En Costa Rica sí es una tradición. Se le llama "Té de canastilla" o se le mantiene el nombre igual que en inglés, es decir "Baby Shower" y generalmente se le refiere con género masculino, o sea un baby shower.

Chaf



aquagirl said:


> algo que siEmpre quería saber...
> 
> como se dice "baby shower" en español? Me parece que se dice "baby shower," mismo como inglés.
> 
> (baby shower es una fiesta que se da para una mujer embarazada, con regalos tal como baberos, pañales, y también repleto con juegitos que a nadie le gusta....)
> 
> Por favor corrijenme las equivocaciones


----------



## Cas

Bueno, creo que ningún Mexicano ha respondido, en México la tradición se ha extendido y se llama simplemente "baby shower", no tengo otro término para este tipo de fiestas o reuniones, nunca he escuchado uno distinto. La mayoría de las mujeres embarazadas tiene uno o más!! y aclarando...si nos gustan los jueguitos!! casi siempre.


----------



## Argi

Hola! En las únicas ocasiones que yo he oído hablar de estas fiestas en la series de televisión norteamericanas y lo suelen traducir como "fiesta del bebé"


----------



## borgonyon

*Té de canastilla* no suena mal. Pero --también buscaba una traducción-- nos quedamos con *baby shower* a secas.


----------



## 140278

En l Perú se dice igual "baby shower" pronunciado BEIbi SHAhuer.

Una vez escuche una traducciòmn: fiesta pre-recepcion del bebé.


----------



## MSanchezC

En México si se llama simplemente "baby shower". En cuanto a algunas dudas que han surgido al respecto, quiero agregar que la fiesta se da antes del nacimiento del bebé para ayudar a los padres con los gastos, pero en lugar de dar dinero, se da en especie: pañales, ropa, etc.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

alsi said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe de dónde viene la expresión "baby shower"?
> 
> Saludos


 

A "shower" is a party given for a woman by her friends in order to give her necessary gifts in preparation for an event -- and so the woman would be "showered" (a _shower_ is a light rain storm; _to shower_ means "to rain"/ _llove_r) with presents. The two main types are a "wedding shower" and a "baby shower". Traditionally, since the giving of gifts by the guests is obligatory, it was thought very bad form to have the hostess of the shower be the mother or the sister of the woman receiving the gifts. 

At both types of showers, the gifts were traditionally useful items, such as pots and pans for a wedding shower, and diapers and baby clothes or a baby shower. In the past, wedding showers were given before the wedding, but baby showers were only given after the baby was born. A combination of the influence of the timing of wedding showers and the lower modern rate of infant mortality has made it common for a baby shower to be given before the baby's birth. A shower was also traditionally an event for women only, but more and more often today women bring their husbands or boyfriends.


----------



## Andruique

En España no existe esa costumbre, y desde luego tampoco una palabra para denominarla. Mi esposa es colombiana y allí sí es muy común, pero usan la expresión inglesa y jamás escuché ninguna traducción al español, así que quizá sea mejor "sotenello y no enmendallo".


----------



## ddarko2008

Se me hace una pereza mental no haber propuesto un equivalente en español para '*baby shower*'. En cambio, para *hen/stag party* encontramos *despedida de soltera/soltero*. 
Habían propuesto fiesta prenatal, fiesta de bebé; tal vez bienvenida de bebé...
Ni hablar, la hemos adoptado aquí en México sin pensar nada como muchas otras palabras.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola a todos. Aquí también se debate el tema:

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/353679

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis Useche

*En Venezuela se usa el término "baby shower". No existe una traducción general en español para este término, pero quizá ciertas localidades en algunos países utilicen un término específico.*


----------



## Sandym

*Fiesta de regalos para bebé*


----------



## TereMRiv

En Puerto Rico también se ha adoptado esta tradición y se lleva practicando por muchos años ya. También nosotros usamos el anglisismo de "baby shower". 
Me gustó mucho la idea que ofreció tonyray hace unos cuantos comentarios atrás de "fiesta prenatal". Pero como bien opinan otros, si la mayor parte de la gente usa "baby shower, ya sea en Perú, Mexico, Puerto Rico etc., pues tal vez así debe quedarse.


----------



## Perrito

No quería reabrir este tema, pero por casualidad hoy he visto en la tele estadounidense en español el término: ''fiesta de cuna.''  Me parece una buena adapción y bastante creativa para baby shower. No sé si se va a asentar o no o si ya tiene cierto asentamiento. 

Saludos,
Goyo


----------



## Magrelo

Pues lo que se celebra en esa fiesta no es a un bebe es a un feto asi que lo traduciría como "fiesta del feto"


----------



## Araukano

Una vez le oí a una señora que había vivido en Santiago de Chile que allá hacían un "té cigüeña". Creo que lo hacían antes del nacimiento del bebé. No sé de dónde sacó ese nombre.


----------



## VickyRiv

En muchos países le llaman baby shower, en otros, té de canastilla, y en unos pocos fiesta de pañales.


----------



## Toddy96

"Té de canastilla" suena genial, me gustaría que fuera usado en forma más general. (Aquí en Argentina nunca oí algo como eso)


----------



## etxe

Qué placer leer un hilo con tantas contribuciones interesantes. La dificultad está en traducir este término cuando donde se ha de consumir la traducción no se hacen este tipo de fiestas. Ojalá se adoptaran frases como "té de canastilla" o "té cigüeña", que creo que transmiten la idea de celebrar algo en preparación para la llegada de un bebé. Las prefiero al anglicismo, pues a quien no tiene idea de inglés no le dice mucho.


----------



## Miguel Hdz

Saludos cordiales.

Según Fundéu (Fundación del Español Urgente) existen varias opciones en español para "baby shower":

fiesta de nacimiento, fiesta del bebé, fiesta prenatal, té de canastilla, fiesta de pañales.

Fundéu es una fundación patrocinada por la Agencia Efe y Prodigioso Volcán, asesorada por la RAE, cuyo objetivo es colaborar con el buen uso del español en los medios de comunicación y en Internet.

Ver:
fiesta de nacimiento o del bebé, alternativas en español a baby shower


----------



## Blade Runner

¿Y se pronuncia como "shower" de chaparrón o como el verbo "show" + er?


----------



## Bevj

De chaparrón.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Blade Runner said:


> ¿Y se pronuncia como "shower" de chaparrón o como el verbo "show" + er?


Las personas que me comentaron que iban a hacer uno, lo pronunciaron "beibi shauer". Parece que esa es la pronunciación, al menos en mi parte del país.


----------

